# GTR-34 VspecII Nur (Just Bought ) Newbie



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi guys After three weeks of searching ive just aquired a GTR-34 VspecII Nur 
Its pearl white, has some minor mods done already, 20 000kms on the clock, 2002 Model 

i think turbos have been changed brand and model not mentioned 
Trust 264Degree Cam,
Gt Tail not sure what it is,
Potenza Tires running on original nissan skyline Rims,
Nismo Aero Kit Front lip, side skirts and Tail Feet,
Titanium Exhaust not sure on brand as well,
Hks Evc 
Hks F-con
Arc not sure what but could be heat plate or radiator or Intake or catch can.

Sounds like it was midly tuned though the auction sheet mentions something about turbos being changed as well, any ways Apart from the information ive read and heard this car has N1 engine, N1 downpipe, N1 Oil Pump, N1 water pump, N1 Hardened and strengthened Block.....

What more advice could you guys give me for details regarding this particular model of car and engine, what are the internals max rated Bhp, what should i look out for when it arrives and what advice could you give me??
I was thinking of upgrading the Computer box to the nismo computer box ? is there a way of flashing it ??
or do i have to buy one or trade mine in?

Thanks in Advance all you skyline lovers .
Adam


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome mate, where abouts do you live? Ill come wash it:chuckle:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

adamsaiyad said:


> I was thinking of upgrading the Computer box to the nismo computer box ? is there a way of flashing it ??
> or do i have to buy one or trade mine in?


Hi and welcome to thew forum Adam. I'm sure you will be very pleased with your purchase. i take it by 'computer' you mean the Multi Function Display(MFD) on the dash and not the ECU. I say this because I see you have an F-con and to rip that out in favour of something else would be a bit hasty unless it was something MEGA!.
If you meant MFD I believe that its just a software change and not hardware so you can keep your screen and all the gubbins. I have the NISMO catalogue which describes it but unfortunately I cant read Japanese (Yet!!)

Regards,

Scott 
aka TT


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

GTR RGT said:


> Welcome mate, where abouts do you live? Ill come wash it:chuckle:


 . . . L-3941 Mondercange-Luxembourg . .you can come Sunday morning, if you can finish until after lunch . .:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

GT Tail is probably the GT500 Style Nismo LED tail lamps 

Nismo upgrade for the MFD consists of 2 new circuit boards, new boost sensor, RS232 cable, and software. 

You can do this as a a DIY job, by taking apart your MFD, and swapping the circuit boards, and boost sensor. Bear in mind you will have to set it up. Details of this can be found on here.

Be sure to post some pics up once you get it


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

talking of the nismo mfd, I have it on mine. Whats the cable used for? can I plug my laptop at get info from it?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

How about some pics???opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

ChristianR said:


> talking of the nismo mfd, I have it on mine. Whats the cable used for? can I plug my laptop at get info from it?


Yes, the serial cable can be plugged into your laptop, but the diagnostics CD is completely in japanese.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Blow Dog said:


> Yes, the serial cable can be plugged into your laptop, but the diagnostics CD is completely in japanese.


Is there no way of getting round this Cem? Or do we have to learn japanese?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I had heard of an attempted translation, but not sure if it was available for distribution. I think it was one of the tuners.


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

welcome 
and wow what a car, i have just ordered a gtr from the auctions too, but it was a 32 

would love to see some pictures


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

*Some pics if they are going to upload from japan*

Hi guys im not sure how to post the pics here ??
These pictures if they will work are from japan from another company which advertised it .
Any ways looks like i dunno how to do this im not so good with forums?
So how would i upload a nice emblem of the Nismo sign to my ecu so that it shows on my Dash display like the other skylines that i have seen??
What other tips and tricks are there for the fanatics like me that know about computers and making RS232 cables and where can i get the software from this would be great if you guys could help with this kind of stuff.

PS how do i know what that thing on the dash is for ?? and what that box is by the clutch pedal just under the steering wheel??
In the picture that is ?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/52522-step-step-instructions-how-host-pics.html
Here ya go....follow the link, post the pics and then we can tell ya what the boxes are.opcorn:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

adamsaiyad said:


> Hi guys im not sure how to post the pics here ??
> These pictures if they will work are from japan from another company which advertised it .
> Any ways looks like i dunno how to do this im not so good with forums?
> So how would i upload a nice emblem of the Nismo sign to my ecu so that it shows on my Dash display like the other skylines that i have seen??
> ...


AFAIK, and i'm pretty sure there is no other way to upload the "Nismo" logo for the MFD, without installing the Nismo upgrade. It's just all the other R34's you've seen have all Nismo upgardes!!! Bad luck!!! 

Like Blowdog has mentioned, there was someone on here who was trying to convert/translate the software into English. The RS232 cable comes with the Nismo upgrade, so no worries there, and again AFAIK, there is no way you can install a RS232 port on the MFD side, as again this is built into the new Nismo circuit board.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

*Here guys let me know what you think*


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

looks like its from dolphinnet 
nice car


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

very nice car :bowdown1:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Superbe choice mate . . . love the idea of the front Nur-emblem on the splitter.:thumbsup:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful looking car.

Terje.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

adamsaiyad said:


>


The little button below the shift lever is the lap-timer button for the MFD - so it looks like you already have the Nismo MFD v2 upgrade fitted to the car.

Also, the 'thing' on the dash under the MFD is the display unit from an HKS EVC boost controller - you can just see the control unit for it through the steering wheel under the dash near the clutch pedal.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Bean said:


> The little button below the shift lever is the lap-timer button for the MFD - so it looks like you already have the Nismo MFD v2 upgrade fitted to the car.


Ahhh so that's what it does !! I've been wondering what that button is for 

I've got another one to the left of the steering column too...


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

sheesh its beautiful


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

What kind of dosh did you pay for it dude? Low mile V-SpecII Nur's don't come cheap do they! Have you sorted all the import bits 'n' bobs also [if you living over here in the UK of course - in fact, your 34 aint standard, how will that pass the ESVA]?


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

*Price and Who i got the car through and credits*

Hi guys, Thankyou for all your comments i appreciate any info relating to cars tuning and looks beauty the whole lot, lets put it this way im a mechanic by night and a computer Techie during the day main line of business is computers adminstration, i fix cars on the side as well is do some ICE installations i live in Zimbabwe, Africa. Some of you may know where this is but some may not its just next door to durban South Africa.
Right so this car has got a Hks Piggy back of some sorts based on what the auction sheet has mentioned im not sure what type it has im sure the display on the dash is something relating to adjusting timing and Fuel maps.
This baby cost a packet if you need the price PM me and ill let you know.
I would like to give credit to Marc at topspec imports he has positive sound advice and encouraged me to get a VspecII Nur. I orginally wanted a normal Vspec1 then saw the vspec 2 then after that decided to get a Vspec2 Nur after speaking to Marc.
I got the car through a Very reliable kind Gentleman at bestjapancar, should you need his contact details ill give them to you Pm me once again.
The auction sheet didnt give me those pics i supplied i got them from another website that tried to sell the car a few days earlier.
It arrives at the closest port in four weeks via container.
Im not sure what to do when it comes, Service it ?? what oil to use, there has been some major problems with the castrol Edge oil we are getting here its a 10w-60 Fully synthetic oil and is starting a trend OF BLOWING OIL PUMPS on some of the R32's that are currently owned in the country.
Question Guys...... The vent in the left hand side of the vender with grills on the side does that mean this car is fitted with a oil cooler i noticed other Nur VspecII cars dont have this vent on the side of the bumper and a larger intake on the left hand corner Vent ??
Thanks and speak to you guys soon soon.
Keep it real and positive


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

*Car Floor Mats dissapointment*

Hi guys further more im pretty much a perfectionist, Where can i get a full set of skyline GTR floor mats for this baby as im sure you have noticed the car has some aftermarket floor matts unless the originals are under the ones in the picture there is a high possibility of that but if there are not there im going to need a full new set ?? Any ideas??


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looking at the bumper vents (front and side) it seems you have a Nismo engine oil cooler fitted 

Very sweet car BTW. 

As for mats, you should be able to get the "GT-R" badged ones from Nissan i guess or alternatively you could consider the "Nismo" badged ones obviously available from Nismo.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Awesome car..call me a heathen but standard 18" R34 GTR alloys look a bit 'inbound', especially when it's kitted up.. BBS lemans, Te37's or some others (which i can't remember) are a far better choice.



> The little button below the shift lever is the lap-timer button for the MFD


Tash asked me what that button did when we driving back from wales with dads. I dragged it out for at 30 mins
'does it make it faster;
'no'
'if i push it can i see something'
'sometimes...yes'
'whens it's dark?'
'and light..doesn't matter'
'does it affect the engine'
'no'
'4wd?
'no'
'steering'
'no'
'Bored...don't care'
15 mins later...
'fog light?'
'no'
'can i see a change_ in the car _when i push the button'
'sometimes yes'

Once i told her she was most deflated...

as for the quote 'i live in Zimbabwe, Africa. Some of you may know where this is'
Ummm...yes...Zimbabwe...despite the BBC being banned from there young Mugabe has made a bit of a name for himself.....


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

adamsaiyad said:


> im not sure what type it has im sure the display on the dash is something relating to adjusting timing and Fuel maps.


Mate - I already told you in post #20 what that is....


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

Bean Said 
"The little button below the shift lever is the lap-timer button for the MFD - so it looks like you already have the Nismo MFD v2 upgrade fitted to the car.

Also, the 'thing' on the dash under the MFD is the display unit from an HKS EVC boost controller - you can just see the control unit for it through the steering wheel under the dash near the clutch pedal."


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Stunning looking car :smokin:

Marc does find some good white ones


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

*Carbon Fibre front diffuser*

Hi guys well im excitedly awaiting my car to arrive so that i can take the two day drive to collect it from the port.
I have a question about the front Diffuser, confirm its made of carbon fibre am i right ? if its been spray painted to colour code the bumper im thinking of removing it to show the carbon fibre diffuser but how would i do this ?
And how would i remap the Hks F-con ecu if i dont have any tuners that can do so here?

thanks and cheers


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

No the front diffuser, is ABS plastic. The rear is carbon fibre.


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

i just have to say that that is one sexy sexy car have fun with it man


----------



## fboost (Aug 13, 2006)

very nice indeed


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Very nice looking car Adam.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Very very nice , they look good in white .


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thanks Guys*

Thankyou all for welcoming me and for rating the car?
I really appreciate it and look forward to being a part of this community.
Will give you all updated pics when the car arrives and i clean it up and put a nice sound system inside


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

adamsaiyad said:


> Thankyou all for welcoming me and for rating the car?
> I really appreciate it and look forward to being a part of this community.
> Will give you all updated pics when the car arrives and i clean it up and put a nice sound system inside


Sound system will probably be something that can wait...once you start driving the car! :chuckle: I know I could care less about mine!!


----------



## R33 GTR N1 (Oct 31, 2006)

THATS 1 GUD LOOKING CAR :chuckle:


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

*Collected My car some Woes and some Questions*

Hi there guys ive collected my car.
Though its in good nick i have some serious Questions To ask !!!!

Firstly i had a HKS f-con the one with out dials that i had to remove because it was tuned for Sea Level any ideas how to remap it using a data cable ?
Unless i have to retard the timing because what has happened was as i was coming up in altitude the car starting misbehaving and burbling and no power at low revs, with boost kicking in she was fine ? Fuel consumption went up and i had to remove the Piggy back harness and Ecu and disconnect it and plug the airflow sensors in.

Secondly inspection of the car has shown me that the Waste gate actuators for both turbos have been changed for HKS Actuators Why would this be ?

3) The cams are heavy i mean they are really high lift lumpy idle and loads of power though after 4000 Rpm ?? Trust Greddy 260 Degree?

4) Oil catch can was fitted but after driving long distance see oil running down the side of the catch can from the breather which is of ARC make ? any ideas weather i should have some foam gauze or breather element to catch the oil ?

5) I have a HKS EVC boost controller that doesnt seem to follow request of boost controlling no manual was supplied but plumbing checks out all ok, how do i use the damn thing ? two modes A and B and some other functions when the MOD buttons are pressed ? Please help ?

Question Rear Spoiler is made of Aluminum isnt this supposed to be carbon Fibre the Adjustable Air splitter??

LAST BUT NOT LEAST ANY IDEAS WHERE I CAN GET ORIGINAL FULL SET OF R34 CAR MATTS FRONT driver, front passanger, Both Rears and the Center Cover ? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE ??

Thanks guys hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Hi mate, if you have the HKS EVC IV here´s the manual:
HKS USA EVC IV Instructions - Setup


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Cant help on the other stuff, but the rear spoiler adjustable "lip" is aluminum.

How about some more pics...and pleas emake sure you get her sorted before you really give her the boot!

Enjoy


----------



## Kemnay (Jan 24, 2006)

psd1 said:


> Sound system will probably be something that can wait...once you start driving the car! :chuckle: I know I could care less about mine!!


Know the feeling psd1......can't hear bu*ger all in my car for the exhaust noise and the BOV hissing and wheezing like a foot pump with a leaking hose


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

beautiful car mate, i love em in white, its the only colour i think suits 32 33 & 34 perfectly.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

gorgeous car mate, cant believe i missed this!

makes me want a 34 over a 33 (nothing wrong with any ofcourse


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice car u got there 

Update pics?


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

*Not much of a Photographer*

Hi guys the car is running well from what i can see though im not sure how far to push the boost i have it on 1.2 Bar at the moment seems fast on a cool day but on a hot day doesnt feel right ? Any ways with all my mods maybe you can help and let me know how far i can go and how much boost i can push on stock internals N1 based engine with N1 Turbos ? and N1 downpipe ?

please let me know as soon as i have her cleaned up polished and shinning i will do the honours ?
By the way what is a good detailed Picture size 800x600??
thanks Cheers Guys


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

From what i know, after 1.2bar your injectors and airflow meters will be maxed out. Plus 1.2bar is also the limit for the standard head gasket and the rubber intercooler pipes. You can safely go to 1.4bar on stock internals.

When i purchased my Nur engine i was told that this is as far as you can go for maximum reliability. Look at my web site in my signature for an idea of what you need to run at 1.4 bar. hope this helps.


----------

